# Obamacare!



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Insurance companies like United Health Care had a huge spike in their stock prices.

This is nothing more than a sweetheart deal for the insurance companies. 
The 50 million already get free govt. care, this just add another layer by the govt. giving the money to the insurance companies to provide the 50 million with insurance.
Insurance companies have trillions. Did you any complaints from them?

Dr Goldberg will now make $750,000 as a Podiatrist. I hope he can make ends meet.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:roll: 
I'd suggest you be examined by a proctologist to evaluate your mental health in regards to Jew hatred. 
If I looked hard enough, expect I could find the photo and address of a Jewish one.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

spentwings said:


> :roll:
> I'd suggest you be examined by a proctologist to evaluate your mental health in regards to Jew hatred.
> If I looked hard enough, expect I could find the photo and address of a Jewish one.


Im sorry, the truth is not polite.
Funny, how one can criticize the mafia and not be called Anti Italian, one can criticize Mexico and not be Anti Hispanic, but dare one speak out against Communism, Federal reserve racket, Media and government control, and suddenly one is labeled and smeared. I cannot sugar coat what is the truth. 
Maybe you will enjoy this piece. Comes from a friend.

'BIG WIN FOR COMMIES!
Just released: SCOTUS upholds Obamacare. In a highly anticipated decision, the Supreme Court says the individual mandate will A-OK as a tax, i.e. the government can make you buy something, no matter what. Traitorous "conservative" John Roberts ruled along with the Israeli Dual citizens on the court. Obama freaks will now be so happy. This will go a long way in the efforts of lousy cultural marxists to turn America into a socialist country.

Obama insisted left and right the individual mandate would definitely NOT be used as a new tax on the American people. But this is precisely how they argued the whole thing before the court, and with this decision, SCOTUS agreed. Obama lying about anything is par for the course, when even his birth certificate and Connecticut SS number are nothing but giant lies to begin with.

The SCOTUS ruling will also force the States to take part in the Medicaid mandate, almost certainly creating even more taxes. 
All the more sickening for States rights and State sovereignty, since just the other day the Supreme court struck down 3 out of 4 parts from Arizona's new SB1070 law, expressly designed to combat the flood of non-White illegals. 
The commie Bolsheviks (nee Israel dual citizens) and multicult liberals now slap us in the face on a daily basis.

The commies are even excitedly talking about deducting the individual insurance mandate charge from your federal tax returns! Not only will you be helping subsidize the tens of millions of parasites now sucking up every single freebie America has to offer, you will still have to pay on the interest debt to the private parties who have owned the Federal Reserve since 1913. That's of course, if you even have a job.
Hell, with what's going on in that department all of us will need the government tit more than ever. Ever think that's the whole idea to begin with?

This is one more FRAUD on the American Middle Class!


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

BillThomas said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


 :iroll: You failed to mention the underlying antisemitism the taints most if not all of your posts.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I was a little upset when I first heard the ruling. After readlng this I'm not sure, I guess I'll take a wait and see stance.



> http://www.americanthinker.com...stice_done_good.html
> 
> The Chief Justice Done Good
> By Dov Fischer
> ...


huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Funny, how one can criticize the mafia and not be called Anti Italian


There is Italian organized crime, Russian organized crime, Mexican organized crime, Chinese organized crime etc. When you say mafia most people think organized crime, and even if they do think Italian organized crime you are singling out the criminals not all Italians. I can complain about the mafia and go to lunch with an Italian five minutes later and not feel any guilt.



> but dare one speak out against Communism, Federal reserve racket, Media and government control, and suddenly one is labeled and smeared


Hey, I'm with you on all that. I think Obama has gone beyond a socialist. If he could he would bring us full swing into communism. Not a question in my mind. Federal reserve a racket? Maybe, maybe not, but they sure are worthless. Media and government control. The media and some politicians should be hung for treason. Sadly about all most of our media knows about integrity is that they find it between H and J in the dictionary.

Many of us here are not democrat or republican. When I started posting here many years ago I considered myself republican. They have been so disappointing I can't begin to tell you how sick of them I am. When they win they do nothing. I think Ron Paul would be the same wimp. We need someone with some guts to turn this around. Bad mouth politicians all you want. Bad mouth government all you want. Bad mouth democrats and republicans all you want. Many here will agree with much of what you have to say, but when you pick a group of people like Italian, Israeli, German, etc and blame them for everything you loose your argument and even turn people the other way. Drop some of the emotion and go logical. If you really think the Jewish people are trying to take over the world make your case in a less prejudice way and it will be taken more serious.

You will find the only thing I am sort of intolerant of is people talking down to others. You learn from those who do things right, and you learn from those who do things wrong. On another outdoor site there is a fellow that is such an a$$ that it made me look at myself. I have been to hard on some liberals on this form. Express your ideas, respect others and everything is ok. Comments like mental duel with an unarmed man simply make everyone not take you serious. Please don't take this as a chewing on. It's only suggestions. By the way I neglected to say welcome to nodakoutdoors.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> There is Italian organized crime, Russian organized crime, Mexican organized crime, Chinese organized crime etc. When you say mafia most people think organized crime, and even if they do think Italian organized crime you are singling out the criminals not all Italians. I can complain about the mafia and go to lunch with an Italian five minutes later and not feel any guilt.


Were you aware of the fact that Russian Organized crime is Jewish Organized Crime?
Or that the most powerful Crime families are Israelis and Jews both in America and throughout the world? Not my words, but the work of many authors and even our FBI.
From Arms trafficking to Organ trafficking and Illegal drugs, Israelis control almost all of it.

THE WORLD'S MOST DANGEROUS GANGSTER 
Although Mogilevich has apparently abandoned Budapest as his base of operations, his global empire is still largely intact, and the Brainy Don spends much of his time flying between Moscow and Tel Aviv Israel on his private jet.
Mogilevich claims to feel secure in the Jewish homeland notwithstanding his feelings about his clamorous country men. When asked in September 1999 by a Hungarian reporter to respond to charges that he was a major Russian crime czar, he laughed, dismissing the accusation as the mad "ravings of the FBI." 
That same month, he successfully won a libel case brought against a Hungarian television sta tion that broadcast a report about his criminal activities. When asked why he didn't likewise sue the American media for similar stories, he replied that he wasn't really a rich man, and that, in any case, he joked darkly, he had just paid a hit man $100,000 to kill American reporter Robert I. Friedman.
Known as "the Brainy Don,' he holds an economics degree from the University of Lvov. But hundreds of pages of clas sified FBI, British, and Israeli intelligence documents, as well as statements by a key criminal associate and dozens of law enforcement sources in the U.S. and abroad, describe him as a malevolent figure who has become a grave threat to the stability of Israel, Eastern Europe, and North America.










Excerpt from the book.
282 RED MAFIYA
Ten percent of Israel's five million Jews are now Russian, and 10 percent of the Russian population "is criminal," according to NYPD notes of a briefing in Manhattan by Israeli police intelligence offi cial Brigadier General Dan Ohad.
"There is not a major Russian organized crime figure who we are tracking who does not also carry an Israeli pass port," says senior State Department official Jonathan Winer. He put the number at seventy-five, among whom are Mogilevich, Loutchansky, Rabinovich, and Kobzon.
Although many in international law enforcement believe that Israel is by now so compromised that its future as a nation is imperiled, its government, inexplicably, has done almost nothing to combat the problem. In June 1996 Leder, then chief of Israeli police intelligence, prepared a three-page classified intelligence assessment that concluded: "Russian organized groups [had] become a strategic threat" to Israel's existence. 
He documented how they were infil trating the nation's business, financial, and political com munities. Shahal used the report to brief Prime Minister Yitzhak Rabin, Shin Bet, Israel's FBI, and Mossad, and pro vided his own recommendations on how to uproot the Russian mob. Before Rabin had a chance to act on the plan, he was assassinated by a right-wing Jewish religious zealot in Tel Aviv following a peace rally.
The country has also remained attractive to gangsters because "Israel is good for money laundering," explained Leder. Under Israeli law, banks can accept large cash deposits with no questions asked. In one instance, a corrupt ex-deputy prime minister of Ukraine smuggled $300 mil lion of illicit cash into Israel in several suitcases, and deposited it into a bank, as Israeli Minister of National Security Moshe Shahal told a gathering of intelligence heads in June 1996. "I've watched Russian mobsters exchange suitcases full of cash out in the open at the Dan Hotel's swimming pool," laughed an American underworld crime figure. "Israel is a country that encourages people to come and invest money," said Leder. "There is no mecha nism to check the origin of the money."
Israeli police officials estimate that Russian mobsters have poured more than $4 billion of dirty money into Israel's economy, though some estimates range as high as $20 billion. They have purchased factories, insurance com panies, and a bank. They tried to buy the now defunct, pro-Labor Party Davar daily newspaper, and the pro-Likud Maariv, the nation's second largest newspaper. They have even put together a koopa, or a pool of money, for bribes and other forms of mutual support.'



> Hey, I'm with you on all that. I think Obama has gone beyond a socialist. If he could he would bring us full swing into communism. Not a question in my mind. Federal reserve a racket? Maybe, maybe not, but they sure are worthless. Media and government control. The media and some politicians should be hung for treason.


 Communism lite is already HERE. If the Federal reserve isnt a Racket, I dont know what one is, we were warned by our Founding Fathers.



> Sadly about all most of our media knows about integrity is that they find it between H and J in the dictionary.


95% of the US media is owned by 6 Corporations and dare I say all of them are Jews. Either this is a strange coincidence or they have full control by manipulation.



> Many here will agree with much of what you have to say, but when you pick a group of people like Italian, Israeli, German, etc and blame them for everything you loose your argument and even turn people the other way. Drop some of the emotion and go logical. If you really think the Jewish people are trying to take over the world make your case in a less prejudice way and it will be taken more serious.


 'If there were Germans, Arabs, Mexicans, Greeks in control of the FED, Communism or the media, I would name them. I cant because they dont exist.



> You will find the only thing I am sort of intolerant of is people talking down to others. You learn from those who do things right, and you learn from those who do things wrong. On another outdoor site there is a fellow that is such an a$$ that it made me look at myself. Express your ideas, respect others and everything is ok. Comments like mental duel with an unarmed man simply make everyone not take you serious. Please don't take this as a chewing on. It's only suggestions. By the way I neglected to say welcome to nodakoutdoors.


 Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plains can welcome you all he wants but you have no place on any mainstream forum!
You're pathetic my friend.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

spentwings said:


> Plains can welcome you all he wants but you have no place on any mainstream forum!
> You're pathetic my friend.


Coming from you, thats a compliment.

Im not sure what passes for Mainstream anymore, Most forums I visit revel in free speech.

The truth is not polite, and some (like you) dont like it....I cant apologize for it.

The facts are not debatable. 
Ive got lots to present on Israel, US Foreign policy and Israel, Communism, Fed Reserve Swindle etc


----------

